# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Florida Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  I will be in Miami, for 2 shows, this month. I plan on bringing my camera to use during my days off. I'd like to do a series of the art deco buildings. I have no knowledge of the area. Anyone know whe

## Eddie

I will be in Miami, for 2 shows, this month. I plan on bringing my camera to use during my days off. I'd like to do a series of the art deco buildings. I have no knowledge of the area. Anyone know where I should go and, any specific buildings to shoot? Thanks.

----------


## bto

Not an expert but, South Beach for starters?

----------


## MIke R

Coconut Grove....lots of art deco there..and Monty Trainers as well for slurpin oysters and drinking beer on the water

----------


## JoshA

South Beach has the greatest concentration. Here's my fave:

----------


## Eddie

Thanks, Bev, Mike &amp; Josh. I'll be staying in South Miami which, I imagine, isn't too far from South Beach. One of my shows is in Coconut Grove, about 7 minutes from where I'm staying.

----------


## jdr

> Thanks, Bev, Mike &amp; Josh. I'll be staying in South Miami which, I imagine, isn't too far from South Beach. One of my shows is in Coconut Grove, about 7 minutes from where I'm staying.



South Beach South Beach South Beach.

Ocean Drive in particular, though there are some notable hotels just a bit north on Collins.

What is particularly great about Ocean drive is you will find a park on the opposite side, which gives tremendous freedom for moving around and setting up shots. Bring a tripod as night shots with a neon are a blast.

----------


## Eddie

I guess I'll be going to South Beach.
I always have a tripod. My camera can't be used without one. I hadn't thought of night shots, though. I'm shooting black &amp; white, only, this trip.

----------


## JoshA

If your analog technology can handle it and if you can expand beyond hotels, get a few photos of this building and remove the ugly pole and wires. May have to go digital for this.

 

Also, original hotel interiors are worth a study. Note the mezzanine.

 

This has been echoed in recently built hotels on a larger and spiffier scale.

----------


## MartinS

Eddie, 
   You need to check out the Hotel Victor. It is on South Beach. The lobby is very cool with a tank full of jellyfish in the lobby,,, they glow at night. 

 M

----------


## fins85258

Eddie,

Anywhere north or south from 4th street to 14th st. on Ocean Dr. along Lumas Park. And for a reallllllllllllllll treat stay at the Tides Hotel. If you surf google you can find a lot on line and you won't believe the Tides or the price.

Gregg

----------


## SusanL

Hi Eddie.  I heard that you may have some good info on the singles scene in SBH in response to my "any recommendations" post.  Any info would by helpful.  Hope your shows are going well :)

----------


## Eddie

I went in to South Beach today. As soon as I parked, and started walking, it started pouring. I put the camera back in the van and walked around to scout a bit. Lots of possibilities but, the forecast isn't good. There might be a window on Wednesday. I did, however, walk by the Miami Ink tattoo parlor. I may just have to get one.

----------


## fins85258

Don't forget to stop in The TIDES and then work your way south

----------

